# Indonesian: Putra Betawi



## Todd The Bod

I hope this is the the right section of the forum to post this.  My question is what is the meaning of Putri Betawi in the language of Indonesia or I guess it could possibly be Malaysian.  I saw a series of videos on youtube entitled Putri Betawi 1 - 4 in which people were demonstrating Pencak Silat flows, and I was wondering if Putri Betawi was the name of that particular style of Pencak Silat or maybe it meant demonstration or what.  If anyone has any idea, please let me know.


----------



## mignons

Betawi is an ethnic group who lives in the capital of Indonesia, Jakarta. Their language is also called Betawi, which apparently a Melayu Creol.

Putri means daughter, a loan word from Sanskrit. In a beauty contest, such as Miss Universe etc, this word is combined with an ethnic or area gives the meaning of "Miss xxx".

So, "Putri Betawi" is usually a beauty contest for "Miss Betawi".


----------



## Todd The Bod

Thanks so much, Mignons.  Unfortunately I spelled it wrong, lol (I'm such a lame).  I apologize, but it was actually "Putra Betawi 1-4".  I don't know if that makes any difference or not.  But at least now I know the Betawi's are a Jakartan ethnic group with their own language (and apparently from the video clips, their own Silat style as well).  Thank you.


----------



## mignons

Oh, it makes sense now.
Putra, the masculine of Putri, means Son.

So "Putra Betawi" means "The Son of Betawi".


----------



## Todd The Bod

Thanks, Mignons.


----------



## spb90

Todd The Bod said:


> Thanks so much, Mignons.  Unfortunately I  spelled it wrong, lol (I'm such a lame).  I apologize, but it was  actually "Putra Betawi 1-4".  I don't know if that makes any difference  or not.  But at least now I know the Betawi's are a Jakartan ethnic  group with their own language (and apparently from the video clips,  their own Silat style as well).  Thank you.



Just to add some information, Silat Betawi itself can be an umbrella term for several different styles. I'm not sure of the exact context of "Putra/Putri Betawi", but some Pencak Silat styles (e.g., Perisai Diri, lit. shielding oneself) have a higher "stance" (usually reserved for elders in the form) called Putri. In this sense, Putri translates to princess.

*Edit: *If anyone is interested, http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/culture/betawi-language-loved-and-loathed/325974 is a pretty good summation of Betawi as a local language.


----------



## Todd The Bod

Thanks, SPB90!


----------

